# Miesha Tate to pose nude for ESPN Magazine's "Body Issue"



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> Like it or not, Miesha Tate and Ronda Rousey have a lot in common.
> 
> Not only did they both hold the Strikeforce Women's Bantamweight Championship, they've also both appeared nude for ESPN in the magazine's "Body Issue." You've already seen "Rowdy" without her threads (pics), and now you'll get to see "Cupcake" without her wrapper, too.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/6/25/4...pn-magazine-body-issue-july-12-ufc-tuf-18-mma

Well this is the best MMA news I've heard all month.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Eh. Rhonda posed "nude" for this thing last year. Fact is you don't see anything you can't see inside the octagon. And it's super touched up. 

You have to wait for an ex boyfriend to leak the pictures they sent to them. That's the way to go!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice, hopefully it's better than Ronda's shoot.

I bet Kenneth Faried is hung like a moose.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't you dare make this thread about dicks.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Don't you dare make this thread about dicks.


:laugh: :thumb03:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Don't you dare make this thread about dicks.


We don't take kindly to your kind here!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

it's kinda sad that i have to say this, but it appears to me that this is a way of "hyping the fight".. as strange as that sounds. 

this fight is basically Cain V Bigfoot 3


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dat nose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, I'd look.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

playboy sucks, worst tease magazine ever


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> this fight is basically Cain V Bigfoot 3


The real question is...when will they do the body issue 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> The real question is...when will they do the body issue
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that is scary to think about.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh.. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RagingDemonMZ (Apr 10, 2013)

hope they highlight her ass, her best feature easily


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Poses nude yet you cant see any of the goods, meh..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

shes got a nice body but honestly...dat nose...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

As my brehs have already said.

Dat nose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I think her nose is one of her more distinguished features. She wouldn't be as attractive without it honestly. Ask Jennifer Grey...:dunno:


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

What nose?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

evilappendix said:


> I think her nose is one of her more distinguished features. She wouldn't be as attractive without it honestly. Ask Jennifer Grey...:dunno:


I'm not into the wicked witch look.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Walter said:


> What nose?


This nose:









Maybe it isn't just the nose. I really don't find her face very attractive at all. It just isn't feminine.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

She looks more feminine than Rousey lol to me anyway.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

EVERLOST said:


> She looks more feminine than Rousey lol to me anyway.


I can agree with that, but I think both are a little overrated. Attractive women, but people kind of go overboard with these two in particular at times.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's because they are famous and hard to obtain. Looking back a lot of the hottest girls I went to high school with weren't as hot as some of the bookworms. They were just popular and harder to get.

I personally think Rousey looks far more feminine that Tate face wise. For me it is the softer facial features and bone structure and the round cheeks.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

do Michelle Waterson already !

if they keep going that way, we're gonna get cyborg next!

joking aside, I like miesha, she's cute, I like "non perfect" girls better anyway. I'll always prefer brunettes over blondes too.

Anyway... --->[] I'm out


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hadoq said:


> do Michelle Waterson already !
> 
> if they keep going that way, we're gonna get cyborg next!
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! Way hotter than both Rousey and Tate imo.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tate does have ass. But she also has a troll face. Not that Rousey is some sexiest woman alive, but I think her smile and face are much more attractive than Tate's. No not in her chubby no make up Judo pics.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Ape City said:


> This nose:


Touché!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

lucky for her you wont be able to see her personality

her actual personality i mean, probably wont see her other one either


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If there's a decent ass shot it might be worth a look but I doubt it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Guess this one fits in this thread:


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

hadoq said:


> do Michelle Waterson already !
> 
> if they keep going that way, we're gonna get cyborg next!
> 
> ...


The Cyborgs were in the first body issue.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

